# Looking for a Backhoe



## PeteJacobsen (May 20, 2012)

We are looking for a new or used backhoe for our Ford 2110 (38 hp), ideally in the Oregon/Washington (Portland) area. Any ideas of websites I should watch or dealers I should visit? I do check craigslist.

Pete


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Pete,
Ebay has some 3 point backhoes listed, but none close to you that I can see. Keep an eye on ebay as they are always changing.

Tractorhouse.com may have what you want.

Keep an eye on Craigslist in all the major cities around you. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## PeteJacobsen (May 20, 2012)

A follow-up question: what is the trick to knowing whether a particular backhoe (or other implement) is too big or too small for my tractor? I'm new to tractor ownership, and haven't learned all the zillions of model numbers out there.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Pete,
The match for that tractor you have is a Ford 758a backhoe. That should give you an idea of what size to look for. 
Other than that, you can look at new backhoe attachments on line, and get an idea of what makes and models are out there, and a lot of the manufacturers will specify the required H.P. of at least the min/max hydraulic pump out put required to operate the unit. This will give good information when looking for a used unit.
You must also decide on how much digging you are going to be doing. A three point hitch attachment is great for little stuff, and it is easy to take the unit off when you are done with it. On the other hand, if you are going to be doing a lot of digging and this will be your primary use, think about getting a frame mount.
Have a look at tractor data and look up your tractor.
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/5/9/594-ford-2110-attachments.html


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

Be sure when looking at new ones online,(there are dozens of em)to see wether they work off your tracors hydraulics or if you need to purchase a seperate pump. Some come with pumps that work off the PTO,others hook in to your tractors remotes others have neither and allow you to decide what works for you.Many options out there , due dilligence in your research will get you what you need.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

kdhyde1980 said:


> I have one


Any model number or photos show the condition?


----------

